# Performance pads? EBC? Willwood?



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Okay guys... my front brake pads on my 98 200sx are just about shot. So I'm going to throw some performance pads on there for the extra stopping power. I was really wanting some EBC Green STuff pads but can only find them online from japan and they're listed in yen. Anyone know any american sites or manufacters that I can get them from? 

Also, any other better pads out there other than the green stuff?


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

www.tirerack.com

Greenstuff from what I've heard isn't all that great. Try www.coximports.com for Axxis MM and www.kvrperformance.com


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

has anyone used products from endless?


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Axxis MM are good for general street use. I've heard good things about those endless pads on hondas, but they're $$.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

KVR?
Hawk?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yea im curious about HAWK are they n-e-good


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

I have the axxis mm on my se-r with cross-drilled and slotted rotors and they work great. Make sure u break them in first.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Hawk has the HPS/HP+(can't remember which it is right now) that is usuable on the street. They have the "Blue" compound which is only good for track.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Raybestos is a respective company too


----------

